# The Number Of Gt-5000



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
I would like to ask a question, and anyone can answer.
I would like to know on this "TRACTOR FORUM" how many " GT-5000 are there just here in the state of OREGON? And over all how many GT- 5000 tractor owners are there on the FORUM?:friends: :friends: 
SAM SAMSRAM
LAKEVIEW, OR. 
97630.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Well let's see...There's this guy named Sam, I, pretty sure he lives
in Oregon, owns a GT5000 and is a member of this forum.

Then I'm absolutly sure I have one. So far that's 1 in Oregon and
2 for the form.

What we need here Sam is something like a GT5000 roll call.army


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, I don't have one, OR live in Oregon, so I guess chalk me up as two no's.


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

Well lets see, count me as a no and a yes.

I'm a Kentucky GT5000 owner, and proud of it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Chalk a GT5000 up for Northern Michigan


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Does this count? Not a GT5000 but one of the models before it. Pretty much the same tractor.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Georgia right here!


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Dallas, Texas. Working hard, running fine.


----------



## mdquaglia (Jun 29, 2004)

GT5000 manual
Westford, MA


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

I got a GTH2548 basically the same thing with a few bonuses


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*TAKE A LOOK AT YOUR PM*



> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *I got a GTH2548 basically the same thing with a few bonuses *


        :dazed: 
Brian take a look at you last two PM e-mails. Thank to all of ya'll with the input on the GT-5000. Someone had asked me how many were on the site. Thanks SAM/SAMSRAM


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Does a DGT6000 count?
I also have an LTX1000.

Ontario, Canada.

Not many of us Canucks can appreciate the prowess of these machines because a) we have a very short season and b) Sears Canada has no idea how to push their GTs and accessories.

SnowMower


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

i gots manual one in minnesota


----------



## vdh2o (May 27, 2007)

*new GT5k owner (today!) in WNY*

Does anyone have a pdf of the manual they can email me? I spot the telltale right side head gasket oil leak....


----------



## mercdoc (Aug 30, 2007)

GT5000 here in Huntsville, Al


----------



## funkdj (Mar 7, 2010)

gt5000 pleasantville oh, bucket and box scraper, still going strong, 6 years


----------



## tracker (Feb 24, 2012)

*Heres mine*


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a parts '90 GT6000 and a '86 GTII - virtually identicle machines cept for front sheetmetal, and all the GT6000's electric do dads from the factory- the chassis's, transmissions and decks are identicle.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

South Bend Indiana I have a GT5000, nice machine


----------



## saleshound (Jan 24, 2012)

*GT5000 in MA*

Best tractor I have ever owned! Kohler 25hp


----------



## hawker (Jul 30, 2008)

I've got one (since 2004) but I'm in FL so guess I don't qualify. 


25 hp Kohler w/ manual transmission


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

*GT5000 Tractor*

2003 GT5000, Kohler 25 HP. Here in Maryland. Very nice machine. Garage kept, looks almost brand new

Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch
Custom Tractor Bumpers and Hitches


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I am getting one I worked out a deal with a guy to mow his yard a few times for his GT. He is retiring so he can manage his rental properties, and I will be cutting his grass from now on I will post all the info on it when I get it..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Here it is... I have the 46" deck with it but I took it out to work on it.. Its not a GT 5000 but it is a Garden Tractor 1990 model..


----------

